# Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland



## Michael Horn (9. April 2010)

Hi zusammen, 

nach langem warten ist es nun endlich wieder soweit. Unsere jährliche Langeland-Tour hat begonnen. 
Am Mittwoch-Abend um 18.30 Uhr starten wir (5 Mann) aus der Südpfalz 900 km in Richtung Norden. Nach einer problemlosen Anfahrt erreichten  wir am Donnerstag um 08.30 Uhr die Insel.
Nach Bootsübernahme und Hausbezug konnten wir es kaum noch abwarten und so starteten wir gegen 13.00 Uhr unsere erste kleine Tour auf die Ostsee.

Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich super. Wir schipperten an diesem Tag zwischen gelben und grünem Turm, links und rechts an den Kanten der Fahrrinne herum. 

In Tiefen zwischen 17 - 25 Metern konnten wir in 4 Stunden 39 maßige Fische entnehmen. Mindestens genau so viele wurde wieder zurück gesetzt. 

Auf Grund der starken drift war leichtes Fische nicht möglich. Pilker zwischen 100 - 150 Gramm mussten eingesetzt werden. 

Wenn mir jemand erklären kann, wie man Bilder einsetzen kan n, so werde ich dies heute Abend tun. 

Aber nun mal genug fürs erste, wir gehn nun auf Tour. Melde mich heute Abend wieder.

Gruß Michael (und der rest vom Team)


----------



## DasaTeamchef (9. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Moin Michael!

Willkommen auf "meiner" Insel! Na - das sind ja tolle Aussichten - ich muss leider noch bis Juli warten, es sei denn...ich kann mal ein, zwei Tage abknipsen. 
Wünsche Euch weiterhin einen guten Fang - aber bitte laßt noch ein paar Leoparden im Belt!

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (9. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

He ihr Pälzer!
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und ruhige See! Laßt noch ein paar drin für Juni!
Ansonsten versucht es noch mal südlich der roten Tonne (gegenüber grüner Turm) auf 30 m abfallend!

Viel Erfolg
Tom#h#h


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (9. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Moin, moin!
Na, das ist doch was! Freu mich für euch, daß ihr so erfolgreich seid! Das läßt auf einen guten Herbst hoffen (wenn ihr noch genug drinnen laßt:q).
Für Bilders: Einfach unten auf den Button "Anhänge verwalten gehen" , auf durch suchen und die einzustellende Datei, z.B. ein Bild, anwählen, danach auf "Hochladen" klicken und das Bild wird an deinen Text rangehängt.
Hab das mal parallel mit einem Bild von unserem Sohn aus dem Langeland-Urlaub 2006 gemacht:g
Wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß und gutes Wetter auf der Insel;-)


----------



## Hansen fight (10. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

@Michael bitte nicht Müde werden mit den Berichten 
wir 5 mann fahren am 17.4 nach Spodsberg.
Sind natürlich richtig Heiß.
In den letzten Jahren April / Mai haben wir eher mit leichten Zeug im Flachen gefangen.


----------



## Michael Horn (10. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Moin, Moin nach Deutschland

Hier der Bericht von unserem 2. Angeltag:

Kurz gesagt.... das Belt schein verseucht mit Dorschen zu sein. Zwar ist im Schnitt nur jeder Dritte Fisch maßig, aber dennoch konnte wir gestern im Zeitraum zwischen 09.30 Uhr bis 17.30 Uhr genau 80 Fische verhaften, welchen eine größe von mind. 40 cm waren. Größten Fisch hatte 69 cm und brachte knapp 3 kg auf die Waage. 

Nach 2 Stuncden Filetieren hatte wir ca. 20 kg Filet in  der Truhe. Wir habe nun unser Maß auf 45 cm hochgesatzt.

Wir hatten ablandigen Wind und finschten an den Kanten zur Fahrrinne Südlich des grünen Turms. Gefangen wurde am besten zwischen 17 - 25 Metern. Gefischt haben wir Hauptsächlich mit Pilkern zwischen 75 - 150 Gramm. 

So jetzt muss ich aufhören., unser Boot wartet im Hafen.

Hier die ersten Bilder. 

Gruß Michael und der Rest der Gruppe


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Laßt für August noch was über #6Die vielen untermaßigen lassen wieder auf gute Jahre hoffen. Ich habe jedoch gelesen das ein paar Vollpfosten die Fangquote für die Berufsfischer für die Ostsee erhöht haben#d#d:v

Freue mich auf weitere Berichte von euch


----------



## Jensemann76 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Moin,

sind gestern in Spodsbjerg angelandet. Werden noch Frühstücken und dann werden wir zu unseren ersten Angeltag aufbrechen. :vik:

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Wasser. Drei man in einem Boot


----------



## Michael Horn (11. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hi zusammen,

melde mich wieder mit unserer gestrigen Fangmeldung.

Gestern morgen Entenseewetter und null Drift und auch anfänglich weniger Fische. Wir haben im Bereich des roten Turmes gefischt. Nachdem der Wind etwas aufkam lief es dann auch gleich wieder besser. 
Auf Grund der Vielzahl an Fischen, haben wir unser persönliches Maß mittlerweile auf 45 cm hochgesetzt. Wir wollen ja schließlich nächstes Jahr wieder Dorsche fangen. 
Nachmittags kam Sturm auf und wir mussten das Fischen frühzeitig beenden. 
Am Ende des Tages hatten wir immerhin noch 40 Fische über 45 cm in der Wanne. 
Erwähnbarer B eifang auf Pilker war ein Steinbutt von knapp 2 kg. 
Am Abend wurde dann erst mal ne Party gefeiert. 
Heute morgen entschieden wir uns auf Grund unserer Dicken Köpfe erst mal für Relaxfischen am Forellensee. 
Hier hatten wir immerhin 11 sehr schöne Forellen von 2 - 2,5 kg.
Nun werden wir uns fertig machen und in See stechen. 

Ich melde mich wieder. 

Gruß


----------



## Michael Horn (11. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hier noch die Beweisfotos


----------



## Michael Horn (11. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## danmarkhuse (11. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Michael Horn :   Top Berichte!!!!


.....macht weiter so. Viel Spaß und noch viel petri heil!!!!


----------



## Hansen fight (12. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael |wavey:
Danke für den Bericht.
Es geht ja einiges bei euch.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Ihr habt auf Langeland das Maß auf 45cm gesetzt ?

Das verstehe ich nicht !!! ;+

Ich nehme grundsetzlich keinen Dorsch unter 50 cm mit !
Nicht mal aus der Ostsee !

|uhoh:


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

@ Sterni 01
bin auch erst am Samstag von LL zurück und muss sagen, Dorsch ist sehr gut vorhanden.........stimme dir zu, dass man das "Mindestmass" doch weiter raufsetzen sollte.
*Will hier aber niemanden verurteilen oder kritisieren...........(*aber nur weil der Dorsch jetzt vermehrt vor Ort ist oder sich der Bestand erholt hat, sollte man nicht gleich mit "vollen Waffen" drauf los fischen. 
Wir sollten dem ganzen noch etwas "Erholungszeit" geben....

(Ist meine Meinung!!!)




Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ihr habt auf Langeland das Maß auf 45cm gesetzt ?
> 
> Das verstehe ich nicht !!! ;+
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Ganz Richtig.

Sonst heisst es gleich wieder die Fleichmacher sind wieder da.

Toller Bericht,weiter so.

Petri Heil nach LL


----------



## Michael Horn (12. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hi zusammen, jetzt bekommt man noch rüpel, wenn man Fisch übermaß entnimmt..... fimde ich echt schade.

Aber egal... für alle die es trotzdem interessiert.

Heute hatten wir das Glück, dass wir zwei Dorsche von 6,65 und 6,75 kg zu fangen....... Beide Fische warern übrigens größer als 50 Zentimeter und wurden auch entnommen (sorry...... aber solche Sprüche  kotzen mich an.

Beide fisch bissen zeitgleich in einer Tiefe von 31 Meter.
Einer auf Gummi und einer auf nen 75 Gramm Pilker.

Fotos kommen sofort.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Heilbutt (12. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael,
schreib bitte fleissig weiter!!!
Ich finde die die ihre Meinung zu euren persönlichen Schonmaßen geäußert hatten, haben das nicht unhöflich getan.
So wie es in einem Forum üblich, und auch erwünscht ist!:g

Also lass dich nicht beirren und hau in die Tasten!!!:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Jungs das war nicht Böse gemeint, von mir.

Ich kann mich hier im Forum erinnern da haben welche mal einen Haufen Plattfische gefangen, da ging auch das Gejaule los.

Also schreib weiter so, aus meiner Sicht eben nur keine KG angaben von Filet.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

@all,

so sehe ich das auch. war bestimmt nicht böse gemeint!!!#h


----------



## Michael Horn (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Guten morgen zusammen, ich habe es auch nicht als böse angesehen...... ist schon wieder vergessen. 

Hier ein paar Fotos.

Gruß


----------



## bacalo (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael,

Petri Heil zu dem erfolgreichen Angelurlaub.
Dir und deiner Truppe weiterhin viel Erfolg, noch viel Spaß in DK und danke das wir teilhaben dürfen#h.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dippl (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael, da habt ihr ja wunderschöne Dorsche erwischt:q. Wie und wo habt ihr die denn " verhaftet"? Haben die Dorsche bereits abgelaicht?
Finde euren Livebericht echt Klasse , macht mich völlig kirre , weil wir fahren anfang Mai nach Spodsbjerg
Also, weiterhin viel Petri Heil #h
Gruß dippl


----------



## Jensemann76 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, jetzt bekommt man noch rüpel, wenn man Fisch übermaß entnimmt..... fimde ich echt schade.
> 
> Aber egal... für alle die es trotzdem interessiert.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Gratulation, aber wie und wo habt Ihr das denn geschafft?;+

Gestern war doch eine enorme Unterwasserströmung, da konnt man nicht mal einen 500 gr Pilker auf dem Boden halten.


----------



## Rohrbacher (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael,

toller Bericht, da bekommt man direkt ein Kribbeln in die Finger!
Sind leider erst ab 11. Juni in Bagenkop. Habt ihr mal gehört was dort so läuft? Leider kommen von dort z.Z. keine Meldungen.
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg für die verbleibenden Tage!

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Hansen fight (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Bin schon völlig kirre bei den Bildern |uhoh:
Samstag gehts bei uns Los.
1 Woche L L |supergri


----------



## Michael Horn (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



Jensemann76 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Gratulation, aber wie und wo habt Ihr das denn geschafft?;+
> 
> Gestern war doch eine enorme Unterwasserströmung, da konnt man nicht mal einen 500 gr Pilker auf dem Boden halten.


 
Hallo Jensemann, 

wir haben gestern und auch heute mit 75 Gramm Pilker einwandfrei fischen können. Den großen Dorsch mit 6,75 kg konnte ich mit einem 75 Gramm Pilker fangen. Den zweiten gropßen Dorsch hat mein Kumpel mit einem Gummifisch und 80 Gramm Kopf verhaftet. Ging wirklich einwandfrei...... sogar in der Fahrrinne.

Nur haben wir heute frühzeitig abgebrochen, weil wir heute Abend unser Glück auf Platte probieren wollen.

Heute morgen war es nicht ganz so gut. Die Dorsche mussten gesucht werden und wurden nur vereinzelt gefunden. Konnten trotzdem einige gute an Bord ziehen. 

Jetzt gibt es noch ein schönes 400 Gramm Steak und dann gehts wieder ab in Richtung Hafen.

Neue Bilder gibt es später.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Jensemann76 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

@Michael: Fahrt Ihr zufällig den weißen Mercedes mit GER- Kennzeichen?

Dann sind wir nämlich Nachbarn in Udsigten.#h


----------



## Michael Horn (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



Jensemann76 schrieb:


> @Michael: Fahrt Ihr zufällig den weißen Mercedes mit GER- Kennzeichen?
> 
> Dann sind wir nämlich Nachbarn in Udsigten.#h


 
Hallo Nachbar,

ja, dass sind wir#h


----------



## Jensemann76 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbar,
> 
> ja, dass sind wir#h



Ist schon interessant, da kommuniziert man über das WORLD WIDE WEB und wohnt direkt nebenan.

Und? wie war noch euer versuch auf Plattfisch?

Wir haben uns heute zwischen der grünen und roten Tonne im Fahrwasser probiert und haben einen 4,5 Kg schweren und einen halb  so großen schweren Dorsch aus dem Langelandbelt geholt. Die Strömung war mal wieder gewaltig.

Auf Plattfisch hatten wir keinen Erfolg.


----------



## Michael Horn (13. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Jensemann,

kommt doch einfach mal auf ein Bierchen vorbei.

Prost


----------



## Michael Horn (14. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo zusammen,

hier einige Worte zum gestrigen Angeltag.

Gegen 09.00 Uhr fuhren wir auf die Ostsee in Richtung grüner Turm / rote Tonne. Wir haben zunächst ca. 1 km südlich der roten Tonne und später am Blinddarm gefischt. 
Die See war spiegelglatt.
Wir konnten immer nur vereinzelt Fische finden. Gefischt wurde in Tiefen vom 15 - 40 Meter. Die mehrzahl der Fische ging in einer Tiefe von 18 - 22 Metern an den Haken. Gefischt wurde mit Gummis und Jigköpfen von ca. 80 Gramm. Ich fischte mit Pilker von 75 Gramm in den den Farbe rot schwarz. Habe alle Fische ausschließlich (also die ganze Woche)  auf diese Farben gefangen. 
Im Vergleich zu den Vortagen ging an diesem Tag relativ wenig. Gegen 14 Uhr ging es mit 20 Filetdorschen in Richtung Hafen.

Fische versorgen, Essen und gegen 17.00 Uhr fuhren wir nochmal raus. Wir wollten ein paar Platten fangen. 

Ging jedoch nicht viel, lediglich 4 Platten fanden unsere Wattis.

Alles in allem ein schöner Angeltag mit mäßigem Fangergebnis, aber man soll ja nicht verfressen werden.

Am Abend traf ich mich noch mit Boardmitglied "Kössi" auf zwei Bierchen. 

Heute Vormittag wollen wir unser Glück nochmal am Forellensee versuchen und Nachmittags gehts wieder raus auf die See. Ich werde wieder berichten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (14. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



dippl schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, da habt ihr ja wunderschöne Dorsche erwischt:q. Wie und wo habt ihr die denn " verhaftet"? Haben die Dorsche bereits abgelaicht?
> Finde euren Livebericht echt Klasse , macht mich völlig kirre , weil wir fahren anfang Mai nach Spodsbjerg
> Also, weiterhin viel Petri Heil #h
> Gruß dippl


 
Hallo,

beide Fische bissen zeitgleich in einer Tiefe von 30 Meter unmittelbar bei der roten Tonne. Mein Fisch ging auf einen 75 Gramm Pilker, Farbe rot/schwarz, der Fisch von Steven biß auf einen Gummifisch, Farbe rot/schwarz, mit 80 Gramm Jig-Kopf. Wie gesagt kamen die Bisse absolut Zeitgleich. Auf Grund der Drift bzw Unterwasserströumung musste einer dritter Mann das Boot gegensteuern. Drillzeit ca. 15 Minuten. Wir fischten beide mit Ruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-60 Gramm. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Mein Fisch (ich bin der mit Bart) hatte am Ende 100 Gramm mehr als der von Steven. Der Fisch ist im Moment bei Thomas im Angelcentrum Fisch der Woche.

Keiner der bislang über 200 gefangenen Fische hatte Laich. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (14. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



Rohrbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> toller Bericht, da bekommt man direkt ein Kribbeln in die Finger!
> Sind leider erst ab 11. Juni in Bagenkop. Habt ihr mal gehört was dort so läuft? Leider kommen von dort z.Z. keine Meldungen.
> ...


 
Hallo Rohrbacher,

wie es in Bagenkop aussieht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, habe noch nichts gehört.

Gruß Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael,

ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken, für Deine Berichte die Du hier eingestellt hast. Man hat fast das Gefühl...als wäre man dabei....oder könnte morgen selbst hinaus. Neben dieser schnöden Tätigkeit, die mir Draht auf die Rolle bringen soll (auch Job genannt) - ist es eine hevorragende Ablenkung - und ich bin auf jede neue Nachricht gespannt.

Wie machst Du das aber technisch? Internet beim Hafenmeister? Wenn ich im Juli zwei Wochen da bin - könnte ich ja auch den einen oder anderen Bericht absetzen. Ich armer Tropf bin aber mit Freundin und deren Tochter auf der Insel, so dass ich fast immer alleine auf dem Belt bin (aber besser als am Strand zu liegen). Nur wenn ich zu lange auf See bin - gibt es |krach: - aber das legt sich ja meistens schnell

Eine Frage noch - habt Ihr schon auf Meerforelle versucht? Kurz vor der Dunkelheit - bis zwei Stunden danach - ablandig mit schwarzen Streamern.....so, nun hab ich einen "Geheimtipp" verraten - aber das ließt ja nur Du 


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael

Danke für die tollen und ausführlichen Berichte.
Kommen am Samstag hoch und haben auch das Limbo 699 mit Steuerhaus.
Ich sehe aber für die ersten beiden Tage schwarz #d
Samstag Wind aus West mit 13m/s
Sonntag Wind aus West mit 10m/s
Das ist ja Windstärke 5 bis 6.
War schon ein paar mal in Bukemose da war an rausfahren bei solchen Winden nicht dran zu denken. Dann sind wir spaßeshalber hoch nach Spodsbjerg gefahren und siehe da dort konnte man rausfahren, liegt wohl daran das Lolland direkt gegenüber liegt. 
Ich wollte mal fragen bis zu welcher Windstärke(W,NW,SW) ihr mit dem Limbo von Spodsbjerg aus raus fahrt??? 
(Sicherheit geht natürlich vor) nicht auf biegen und brechen.
Ist ganz schön deprimierent, man freut sich ein halbes Jahr auf diesen Urlaub und so wie es aussieht fallen die ersten beiden Tage dem Wind zum Opfer:cund wir bleiben nur eine Woche.
Oder kannst Du mich etwas beruhigen?

Wünsche euch noch ein dickes Petri Heil.
Jensemann 76 würde mich natürlich freuen wenn Du auch antwortest

Gruß

Markus


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Markus,

bei westlichen Winden sollte es aber ab Spodsbjerg kein Problem sein (zumindestens den Sonntag) zu fahren. Ab Bagenkop wären wohl beide Tage "gestorben". "Tödlich" sind ab Spodsbjerg immer die Nordöstlichen Winde....da hat schon manch einer sein blaues Wunder erlebt, wenn er nur aus der Hafeneinfahrt wollte.

Vielleicht lesen wir ja auch von Dir "LIVE"???


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Frank

Würde gerne live berichten aber haben kein Laptop mit und keine Internetverbindung.

Bericht folgt aber nach dem Urlaub.

Danke das Du mich etwas beruhigt hast.

Gruß 

Markus


----------



## dippl (14. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier einige Worte zum gestrigen Angeltag.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael , macht tierisch Spaß deine Liveberichte zu lesen !
Also ich finde 20 Filetdorsche an einem Tag sehr zufriedenstellend!!! Haben vor paar Jahren selbst in Südnorge so gur wie nicht´s gefangen , da wäre ich mit 20 Filetdorschen äußerst zufrieden gewesen |kopfkrat.
Was sind denn bei euch " Filetdorsche " ?
Aber wenn das bei euch so weiter geht ist der Belt jawohl bald Dorschfrei 
Also , weitehin viel Petri Heil und berichte bitte weiter !!!

Gruß dippl


----------



## Michael Horn (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken, für Deine Berichte die Du hier eingestellt hast. Man hat fast das Gefühl...als wäre man dabei....oder könnte morgen selbst hinaus. Neben dieser schnöden Tätigkeit, die mir Draht auf die Rolle bringen soll (auch Job genannt) - ist es eine hevorragende Ablenkung - und ich bin auf jede neue Nachricht gespannt.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Frank,

wir haben ein Ferienhaus mit W-Lan-Router. Internet ist im Ferienhauspreis incl., kostet also nichts extra.

Auf Meerforelle haben wir es noch nicht versuchst, da haben wir keine Ahnung von. 

Haben in meinen ganzen Leben erst ein Meerforelle gefangen. Das war ein Zufallsfang b zw. Beifang (wenn man das so nennen darf) beim Pilkern. Die Meerforelle biß damals (1998) hier in Spodsbjerg beim Blinddarm auf 22 Meter Wassertiefe auf einen 75 Gramm Pilker. Der Fisch brachte stolze 4,5 Kg auf die Waage. So etwas nennt man Anglerglück.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo zusammen, 

melde mich mit einem kleinen Bericht von unserem gestrigen Angeltag. 

Nachdem wir uns die Vorhersagen für den kommenden Freitag angeschaut hatten, entschlossen wir uns, entgegen unserem Vorhaben, nicht wie geplant an den Forellensee zu fahren, sondern dies auf Freitag zu verschieben, da hier der Wind vermutl. zu stark sein wird, um in see zu stechen.

So kamen wir an diesem Tag erst etwas später auf die See.
Windstärke war anfänglich etwa 3. Lies aber nach und nach immer weiter ab. 

Wir fuhren an diesem Tag rechts den Hafen raus. Erster Stop bei der ersten grünen Tonne. Die ersten 3 Drifte brachten 2 50er Filetdorsche, was uns nicht gerade zufrieden stimmte. 
So wechelte wir zu anderen Fahrwasserseite zur roten Tonne. Hier ging mal Null-Komma-Nix. 

Da uns der Wind in Richtung Norden driftete liesen wir uns einfach treiben.
Gegen 14.00 Uhr erreichten wir das Bermuda. Erste Versuche bei der roten Tonne brachten nur kleine Fische. Also wechselten wir zur anderen Fahrwasserseite und versuchten unser Glück genau zwischen den beiden grünen Tonnen  auf einem Plateau von etwa 24-26 Metern. Hier konnten wir in den nächsten 2 Stunden zahlreiche Dorsche drillen. Zwar waren zahlreiche kleinere Fische dabei, welche schonend zurückgesetzt wurden, jedoch konnten wir auch einige Fische zwischen 1 - 2,5 kg entnehmen.

Am Abende liesen wir uns noch ein paar Mal in der Fahrrinne zwischen gelbem und grünem Turm driften. Hier fing unser Kolbe noch einen schönen 3,5 kg Dorsch bei 30 Meter. 

Am Ende des Angeltages zählten wir 25 richtig schöne Filetdorsche. War tratz anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten mal wieder ein richtig schöner Angeltag.

Heute ist laut Vorhersage zunächst Ententeich angesagt und ab ca. 12 Uhr leichter Westwind. 

Wir wollen jetzt gleich raus und Richtung roter Turm ziehen. Bericht wird folgen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Guten Morgen Michael,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Also....nicht das Du denkst....ich wäre nun Meerforellenprofi....das ist ganz und gar nicht so. Ich habe mir das große KÖNNEN zugelegt immer kurz vor oder kurz nach der Meerforellenschwämme am Wasser zu sein. Gezielt gefangen hab ich auch erst eine, als Beifang kamen noch 4 hinzu. Mein Tipp galt auch eher für einen Abend, an dem....das Glück noch einmal heraus gefordert werden sollte.

Aber nun bin ich gespannt auf den nächsten "Live-Bericht"!

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Ihr Pälzer!
Macht schon richtig Laune Eure Liveberichte zu verfolgen!
Unsereins versauert hier im Büro und hofft auf ebensolche ruhigen Tage im Juni---schaun wir mal!
Aber nochmals mein Kompliment für die Berichte und Fänge.
Der Belt macht immer noch richtig Spaß und wenn Ihr alles zusammenzählt gibt´s ne richtige Ladung. Hoffe das Ferienhaus
hat große Gefriertruhe!
Habt Ihr da oben in Udsigten ein Haus  oder im neuen Baugebiet vor ex Ole Dehn?

Ansonsten noch ne gute Zeit und schöne Heimfahrt!
Gruß aus der Pfalz
Tom

Ach ja vergessen:
Habe vor Jahren unten Nähe Keldsnor auch eine Mefo als Beifang auf Pilker gehabt
56 cm und ein Fleisch, davon schwärmen wir heute noch!
Habt Ihr den Sportplatz nochmals gecheckt? Ist immer für einen größeren gut!
Petri Heil


----------



## Jensemann76 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Moin,

also wir sind ja auch seit Samstag in Spodsbjerg und hier ist herrliches Wetter. Windstille, Sonne, 16°C warm, absolutes Traum- Angelwetter. 

Aber bei uns ist absolut tote Hose. Wir probieren bei der grünen, gelben, roten Tonne, im Blinddarm, sämtliche Tiefen haben wir bis jetzt mit unseren Pilkern abgestochert, in der nähe vom Strand auf Plattfisch, aber einen großen Erfolg haben wir bislang nicht. Unseren Beute ist zur Zeit 7 Dorsche von 45cm länge bis 4,5Kg, 1 Plattfisch und diverse Seesterne.|kopfkrat

Ich war heute vormittag am Putt & Take See in Spodsbjerg, und da ging überhaupt nix. #c

Irgendwie sind wir dieses Jahr zu dämlich dafür.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Moin!

Nicht aufgeben!!! Auch wenn es nicht gleich zu Anfang schlumpft! Sofern das Wetter es zuläßt....raus aufs Meer - und siehe auch meine PN, vieleicht hilft es Dir ja

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Jungs ein dickes Petri von mir. Toller Bericht.

Fummle schon an den Angel rum, am Samstag sind wir Oben.

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so.


----------



## rule270 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Schöne Tage noch im Belt.
Wenn Ihr was Fangen wollt fahrt von der Grünen Tonne nach Süden ,Richtung Rote Tonne DW 54 . Haltet mal gegenüber der Tonne RW 6 an. Rechts zu sehen ist ein Weisses Haus an die 20 m kante ri Fahrrinne fahren. Immer gut zu fangen.
Als Hild das ist Illebolle und Pa Ö / Hennetvet. Auch gut für Platte.
Als Gumme hilft immer Twister in Schwarz Rot oder orange.
Lasst mir noch ein paar drin komme aber erst ernde Mai nach Buckemose,
Zwei Jahre war ganz mager mit Fisch.

Schöne Tage und viel Petri Heil. 
Wenn Ihr was wissen wollt meldet euch ruhig. Macht weiter so.mit euren Nachrichten
Bin echt neidisch.
Bis dann 
rule270


----------



## Feuer35 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

rule 270

ende mai anfang juni werde ich auch mich mal wieder versuchen ein paar dorsche zu überlisten. und die berichte hier machen ein schon ganz kürre.
ruten und zubehör ist schon fertig. teoretisch kanns morgen los gehn wenn das scheiß hobby " ARBEIT" nicht wär.

grüße Feuer34


----------



## Michael Horn (15. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hi Jensemann und alle zusammen hier im Board.

die Woche neigt sich zum Ende und ich muss Euch sagen, dass es zumindest für uns seit vielen Jahren mit Abstand das beste Langelandjahr war. 

Auch heute habe wir wieder so richtig gut gefangen. 

Ein kurzer Bericht von unserem heutigen Angeltag.

Gegen 09.30 Uhr sind wir bei Ententeichwetter auf die Ostsee raus. Wir fuhr links den Hafen raus in Richtung Bermuda. Kurz nach der ersten grünen Tonne fischten wir die Kanten ab und konnten auch gleich einige schöne Fische ins Boot ziehen. 

Am Bermuda selbst lief es nicht so gut.

Die meisten Fische gingen bei 18 - 25 Metern an den Haken.

Gefischt haben wir überwiegend mit 75 Gramm Pilkern in den Farben schwarz / rot.

Gegen Nachmittag lies die Beislaune der Fische nach. 

So schipperten wir mal hier mal da auf dem Belt herum ohne nennenswerte Fänge.

Wir wollten gerade aufgeben und wie es der Zufall so will stoppten wir ein letztes Mal beim gelben Turm  in einer Tiefe von 17 Metern. 

Noch 10 Minuten sagten wir uns......... aber daraus wurden ca. 2 Stunden. 

Wir liesen uns einfach nur treiben und endeten weit hinter der ersten Tonne, rechts vom Hafen. Alleine in dieser einen drift, ohne irgend eine Kante anzufahren oder sonstiges fingen wir 34 Dorsche über 50 Zentimeter.

Es waren zwar keine Riesen dabei, aber trotzdem machte es super Spaß.

Als wir gegen 20 Uhr im Hafen landeten hatten wir 64 Dorsche. Diese brachten 38 prall gefüllte Filetpackungen.

Unsere Truhe ist voll. 

Alle, die es nicht glauben, können gerne auf ein Bierchen vorbeikommen und sich bei einem Bierchen davon überzeugen.

Ich muss zugeben, dass wir einen Plotter dabei haben, welcher uns die Suche nach Kanten erleichterten.

Morgen gubt es voraussichtlich ein Rfelaxtag am Forellensee.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch einmal berichten.

Gruß von Michael und dem rest der Pfälzer Grew.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Noch einmal vielen DANK und Petri Heil! Du hast mit Deinen Berichten dafür gesorgt, das mein schnöder (aber doch stressiger) Büroalltag mit 5Min interessanter Lektüre beginnt. Das gepaart mit dieser Gänsehaut und dem jucken in den Fingern. Ich bräuchte 10Stunden (mit packen) dann wäre ich oben.....
Für mich stehen aber erst ein paar andere Kurztrips an, 24.04. Heilgenhafen, 8+9.05 Quali in Heiligenhafen, und dann am 11.05. ab zur polnischen Meisterschaft. In Polen fangen sie von den Kuttern seit 2Jahren richtig gut.

Langeland oder wie ich es gern nenne "LongIsland" muss noch etwas warten.....


----------



## Michael Horn (16. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Moin zusammen, 

möchte noch ein kurzes Fazit über unsere Woche Langeland abgeben. 

Kurz gesagt, es war mal wieder erste Sahne Urlaub hier in Langeland, welcher sich noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben wird. 

Meinung Meinung nach ist das Belt im moment mit Fischen verseucht. Es sind zwar viele Kleindorsche da, welche aber auch für die nächsten Jahre hoffen lassen. Wir haben fast bei jeder Drift etwas gefangen. 

Ich möchte ein paar Tips an alle die geben, die in der nächsten Zeit hier her kommen. 

Auf jeden Fall so leicht wie möglich fisch. Wir haben überwiegend mit Pilker von max 75 Gramm oder Gummifischen mit Jigköpfen bis 80 Gramm gefischt. Nur zweimal, das war letzten Donnerstag und gestern Nachmittag musste wir etwas schwerer Fischen. Aber auch hier reichten max 200 Gramm für Tiefen bis 45 Meter aus.

Fischt nicht zu sehr aktiv...... ich meine damit, lasst Eure Pilker nicht wie wild über den Boden tanzen. Die größeren Fische haben wir alle eher beim passiven Fischen landen können. Wir die Pilker teilweise einfach in der Drift nachschleifen lassen, ohne größere Bewegungen zumachen.

Wenn wir an einem Platz waren und haben ein paar kleine gefangen, haben wir sofort einen anderen Platz angefahren. 

Nicht da wo viele Boote liegen, wird auch gut gefangen. Wir waren meist weg von den anderen Booten.

Für uns sehr gute Stellen waren in dieser Woche:

1. Hafen links raus; etwa 300-500 Meter nach der ersten grünen Tonne in Richtung Bermuda sind sehr steile Kanten von 45 auf 17 Meter hoch. Bermuda ist natürlich auch immer ein Versuch wert. So weit muss man aber im Moment nicht fahren.

2. Hafen rechts raus, ca. 500 Meter oberhalb des grünen Turmes (als Orientierung findet ihr am Strand Steischüttungen mit großen Steinen). Sehr interessant bei stärkerem Westwind. Man muss nicht weit raus. Wir haben bei etwa 17 Metern begonnen und haben uns raus bis in die Fahrrinnen treiben lassen.

3. Rote Tonne gegenüber grünem Turm. Ca. 1-1,5 km oberhalb der roten Tonne ist ein kleineres Plateau. Beginnen bei der Fahrrinne und über das Plateau treiben lassen. Tiefen von 30 Metern bis rauf auf ca.18 Meter und anschließend wieder abfallend bis über 30 Meter.

4. Roter Turm ist auch immer ein Versuch wert. Muss aber auch nicht unbedingt sein, da ein weiter Anfahrtsweg erforderlich ist. 

Heute werden wir nicht mehr in See stechen sondern ein Abschlußfischen am Forellensee bevorzugen. 

Melde mich heute Abend noch einmal.

Gruß Michael


----------



## dippl (16. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hey Michael , also ... das war sehr spannend eure Fangerfolge miterleben :q zu dürfen . Hat sich für euch ja richtig gelohnt ! Nach den letzten beiden Jahren scheint´s nun wieder besser auszusehen mit der Dorschangelei im Belt ! 
Wundert mich ein wenig das ihr doch relativ leicht angeln konntet , ist doch eigentlich eine starke Strömung sonst im Belt ?! Habt ihr´s auch auf Platte gezielt versucht , mit Naturköder ? Wir fahren am 08.05 hoch , mal sehen wie´s uns ergeht |kopfkrat
Gruß dippl


----------



## Michael Horn (16. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo, 

das leichte Fischen hat einwandfrei funktioniert und richtig Spaß gemacht.

Wir waren einmal auf Platten draussen, konnten da aber nur 4 Stück fangen. Da kennen wir uns nicht aus wie und wo genau gefischt werden muss. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Hansen fight (16. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Moin Michael u. Team #h
Habe eure Berichte mit Genuss Inhaliert.
Danke für die Tipps.
Morgen gehts mit uns Los.
1 Woche LL :k
Wollen auch (ein ) Paar Mefos fangen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Super Bericht von Euch Fischers.

Na denn werde ich am Sonntag auch mal die Rute Schwingen.

Gute Info. Danke


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo ein letztes Mal,

der Alltag ist nun leider wieder eingekehrt. Wir sind wieder zurück in der Südpfalz. 

Gestern waren wir nicht mehr im Belt. Da unsere Truhe voll war entschlossen wir uns zu einem Relaxfischen am Forellensee. Leider konnten wir hier mit 5 Mann nur noch eine schöne Forelle landen. 

Heute morgen hies es leider Abschied nehmen und so verliesen wir gegen 08.30 Uhr mit ca. 325 Fischen die Insel.:c:c:c

Bye Bye Langeland...... bye bye Spodsbjerg, bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ich hoffe, dass Euch die Berichte gefallen haben und Ihr den einen oder anderen Tip entnehmen konntet.

Wir wünschen allen Langelandfahren ähnliche erfolgreiche Tagen / Wochen und ein dickes Petri.

Abschließend möchte ich unsere Gruppe ganhz kurz vorstellen.

Von links nach rechts ....... 

1. unser Jüngster, mein Sohn Patrick, alias "Bärle" #h
2. als zweites ebenfalls ein Patrick, alias "Kolbe" #h
3. in der Mitte unser Steven, alias "Brettler" #h
4. der schwerste, das bin ich, Michael, alias "Schlecker" #h
5. rechts außen kommt noch Marc, alias "Hätscher" #h

Wir wünschen allen Langelandanglern ähnlich gute oder auch bessere Fänge und ein dickes Petri.

Es grüßen die Südpfälzer auf Langeland. #h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Multe (17. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hej Michael, wer war denn mit dem " Fundskerl" gemeint bei Thomas auf dem Bild  ???
Der Dorsch oder ......???
Ihr habt da wirklich supergute Berichte geliefert, denn wenn man erst kurz von LL zurück ist , so wie wir, dann tut so ein Bericht noch mal richtig gut.
Hoffentlich habt ihr noch die DVD aus der Udsigten 8 angeschaut, dann seit ihr nämlich spätestens August wieder auf LL.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Trophy2002 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

@Michael
Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Wie gesagt nach 5 Jahren ohne Langeland und den fast immer negativen Fangmeldungen, freue ich mich jetzt wirklich ab 24.04. in Spodsbjerg sein zu dürfen.
Ursprünglich wollte ich mehr Kultur machen und weniger fischen. Jetzt denk ich wirds mehr fischen.
Es scheint so dass die Dorsche fast wieder an den gleichen Stellen stehen, wie vor 5 Jahren. (z.B. Deckung grüner Turm mit roter Tonne usw. 
Habt ihr es auch mal weiter rüber probiert vor Lolland (Albuen Flak)
Hier war damals in so 5-8 m Tiefe Dorsch satt. Und man konnte schön leicht pilken. Max mit 80g. 
Noch paar Fragen, wie sieht es mit den Platten aus. Südlich gelber Turm war ja da immer gut. 
Sind schon Hornhechte da und kommen die Mefos in Ufernähe.
Das Wasser hat ja immer noch erst um die 5-6 Grad.


----------



## bacalo (19. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael und an die restliche Crew!

Nochmals Danke für den Live-Bericht aus LL und den gereichten INfo´s
Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten#6.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael Horn (20. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> @Michael
> Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Wie gesagt nach 5 Jahren ohne Langeland und den fast immer negativen Fangmeldungen, freue ich mich jetzt wirklich ab 24.04. in Spodsbjerg sein zu dürfen.
> Ursprünglich wollte ich mehr Kultur machen und weniger fischen. Jetzt denk ich wirds mehr fischen.
> Es scheint so dass die Dorsche fast wieder an den gleichen Stellen stehen, wie vor 5 Jahren. (z.B. Deckung grüner Turm mit roter Tonne usw.
> ...


 
Albuen Flak waren wir nicht. Niedirger als 16 Meter Wassertiefe ging bei uns nichts. 
Auf Platten haben wir es einmal versucht, südlich vom gekben Turm, konnten aber nur 4 Stück erwischen. Wir haben in Tiefen von 3 , 5 , 7  und 8 Meter versucht.
Auf Mefos und hornis haben wir es nicht versucht. ICh denke für die Hornis ist es noch etwas zu früh. 
Wasser hatte eine Tempertur von 5,5 bis 6,5 Grad.

GRuß Michael


----------



## Trophy2002 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

@ Michael H.
Vielen Dank für Deine Info, jetzt wird es endlich Zeit das es We wird und wir starten können.


----------



## hornh-räuber (20. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Michael,

Danke für die tolle und ausführliche Berichte,

auch wir fahren am 25.04.2010 nach Spodsbjerg / Langeland und versuchen vor Ort live zu berichten.


----------



## Michael Horn (21. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hi nochmal,

mein Langelandherz schlägt schon wieder. Konnte meine Frau von der Insel überzeugen. 
Am 07.08 geht s mit der Familien nach LL. Vieleicht kann man dann ja mal einen der großen Sommerdorsche überlisten.

GRuß Michael


----------



## Multe (21. April 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hej Michael Horn, wenn du Lust hast können wir da mal zusammen den dicken Dorschen nachstellen.
Kannst das ja mal deiner Frau zeigen:
http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=18006
Das nimmt ihr die letzten Zweifel.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Robbaz (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Jau. Super Bericht. Da kommt richtig Vorfreude auf den 29.5 auf.....:vik:


----------



## Michael Horn (4. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hi Leute, 

mein Langelandherz beginnt wieder zu schlagen.... nur noch 3 Tage, dann ist es endlich wieder soweit. 
Am Samstag gehts ab nach Langeland. Diesmal aber nach Bukkemose. Von dort aus wird mein Boot geslippt und dann geht ab in Richtung roter Turm. 

Werde auf jeden Fall wieder ausführlich berichten. 

@Multe: Habe gelesen, dass Du gerade oben bist. Bist Du nächste Woche auch noch da? Vieleicht kann man mal zusammen einen Kurztrip starten!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (4. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hej Michael Horn, dann kommst du ja bei der Anfahrt in Humble vorbei. Da gibt es ab 11Uhr beim Super Bruksen gegrilltes Spanferkel ( Pattegris)
Das wäre gleich eine gute Stärkung.
Obwohl die großen Dorsche im Moment ja nur vor Spodsbjerg gafengen werden.
Wünsche dir guten Fang und einen schönen Urlaub
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (4. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hi,

ich bin gleich in Spodsbjerg falls um den roten Turm nicht gehen sollte. Bin ja Mobil mit Boot auf Trailer. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (6. August 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hi zusammen,

Auto ist gepackt und in 5 Stunden gehts los. Melde mich nach meiner Rückkehr mit einem ausführlichen Bericht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## peterwerner (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
ich suche für die Zeit 16.-29. Mai 2011 eine dufte Truppe, die nach Spodsbjerg fährt. Würde mich gern anschliessen.
komme aus Nordbaden.
Bitte meldet Euch bei mir.
Petri Heil


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Livebericht aus Spodsbjerg / Langeland*

Hi, 
in gerade aus LL zurückgekommen. War mal wieder ne supertolle Woche. Bericht folgt später

Unser Termin für nächstes Jahr steht bereits und ist von 20. - 30.04.2011

Im Sommer gehts nochmal von 09. bis 30.07 nach LL. 

Gruß Michael


----------

